# New vet!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had to take Cleo in, so I finally had to bite the bullet and find a vet in my new neighborhood. I hit the jackpot!! All the vets except one have cats, and four out of five of them have *3* cats (and I got one of them). Great guy, one of his cats is black, which he thinks are the coolest cats of all. He gave me suggestions to try, didn't try to upsell me at all, in fact, just the opposite, and told me to bring her back in a month for a free re-check, and we'll go from there if she's not improving.

It's less than a mile from my house, about a 3-4 minute drive, nice big lobby/waiting room, with lots of parking, even though it's in the beach area. 

My best friend is bummed I didn't go with her vet, but I didn't get a good vibe from them (VCA). It also seemed 100% dog-owner oriented, even though they treat cats. The waiting area was cramped and had ONLY dog products, advertising, etc. And the whole time I was there with my friend and her dog, I only saw dogs coming in and going out, no cats. I went in with my friend for her dog's appointment and the tests and charges were ridiculous. I'm not saying all VCA places are like that, but I wasn't going to take my girls there. 

I did a lot of research before picking my new place and it paid off.

The only thing about him that was iffy is that, and you can't tell by looking at him, but he's one of _those_ guys. I mean, I'm sure they're good vets and all, but ewwww. And I don't want to sound prejudiced or anti-anything, but if it wasn't for that one thing....

Okay, I'll just say it. He's.......he's........I can hardly bring myself to type it.

A vegetarian!!!!!! (yet he seems so normal)

:grin:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

marie73 said:


> It also seemed 100% dog-owner oriented, even though they treat cats. The waiting area was cramped and had ONLY dog products, advertising, etc. And the whole time I was there with my friend and her dog, I only saw dogs coming in and going out, no cats.


The pro-dog bias is why I don't donate to the HSUS. All of the pleas, photos, stories, pics on the free address labels (that I use without feeling a shred of guilt) are about dogs. The ASPCA is smarter. And it's why I always asked not to have a certain vet tech at my previous clinic. It's so obvious when vets/vet techs are dog people and only deal with cats because they have to. One of the three vets at my current place just doesn't seem to really understand cats. And this is at a cats-only vet clinic!



marie73 said:


> The only thing about him that was iffy is that, and you can't tell by looking at him, but he's one of _those_ guys. I mean, I'm sure they're good vets and all, but ewwww. And I don't want to sound prejudiced or anti-anything, but if it wasn't for that one thing....
> 
> Okay, I'll just say it. He's.......he's........I can hardly bring myself to type it.
> 
> ...


LOL! Still, I'll trade you the meat-eating non-cat vet for the vegetarian cat vet. 

Glad you found a vet you like despite the fact that he's one of those...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never really been interested in finding a cat-only practice. I like vets who love all animals, but I have friends whose vets have just zipped them in and out of the office, with no real knowledge or concern about anything _cat_.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd always wanted to find a cats-only clinic, because Celia was so freaked out by barking dogs, but I lived in a small town before. One of the vets is great with Celia, a different one is great with Margaux (anyone who manages to get through an appt. with Margaux unscathed is either a witch or a magician), and then there's the third vet who doesn't seem to get cats. And Celia certainly doesn't get him. She doesn't get men at all.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

spirite said:


> She doesn't get men at all.


Who does?? :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

A good vet and by the beach? Move over girls Aunt Lea-Ann and her band of merry cats are moving in!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I just switched vets too and there are some things I like and some I don't about the new one. They have seperate cat and dog waiting areas and don't sell any food there, plus they get me in quickly, but when I had my kittens first appointment she didn't seem to have alot of knowledge about cats.

Now a rescue friend of mine is begging me to try the vet she works for, it's cats only. They are doing free nail trims all of december with no limit on the number you bring in, so I'm at least going for a trim and to check it out.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm glad you've found a cat only Vet. I want my vet to know everything cat and the waiting room shouldn't be anywhere near even the sound of a dog bark.

I once took Fay to Banfield. They had anazing equiptment and a staff of hot young girl Vets. It's a **** corporation. I tried "The Cat Hospital" in Crystal Beach. They start you with a tour of their amazing facility. It ended with me almost meeting the head Vet and owner. "Almost" because he was busy walking around talking on his bluetooth when they tried to introduce me. The staff treat him as a god, a wrathful corporate god. The visit ended with them trying to sell me expensive food. They were wrong. My slightly stern old vet diagnosed Fay on sight, correctly. She remains The Best Cat Vet In The World. The commute would only be 3,000 miles Marie.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I've been lucky to find a vet who does understand dogs and cats,and is very good with them. He did say that he is a dog person,but also has cats that he loves. They do seem to have more dogs than cats that come in,but being in a waiting room full of dogs doesn't bother me or my cats. I care more about how the vet treats my animals when I bring them in.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

Our vet's office is called "The Cat Doctors." So it's obviously a cat clinic, lol. Our vet actually treated our family's dogs when I was growing up, so she and I go way back. She's an excellent vet. Really knows her stuff, is great with the kitties, has never tried to upsell us on anything, and obviously really cares about her feline patients. I can't say enough good things about her and her staff.

There are a LOT of vets in my town, and I've heard good things about most of them, so we're pretty lucky in that respect.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one vet who does only horses (he came from a farm animals practice that I used and I thought he was wonderful so when he set up on his own I went with him) but I go to the same vets for my cats and dogs - the couple who are the senior partners have both dogs and cats themselves and are wonderful although I favour him for cats and her for dogs. They also do other small animals and have a junior partner who specialises in exotics. I think they are wonderful - they do house calls if required (Trixie was PTS at home) and got us vouchers to have the mother cat we found spayed for free.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm glad you found the right vet. It's such a comfort to know you can go to a good one when something is wrong. 
I haven't been so lucky and have been wishing the vet from our old neighborhood would relocate. The first vet I took my cats to were very cold and did not seem to care about anything at all except the money. So I started taking them to one that is farther away but seems to be better. Charlie was very sick last week and the vet who took care of him the day after I had him at the emergency clinic made the right diagnosis. The trouble was she was headed out the door while I still had questions. I guess I was spoiled by Dr. Tom who always had time to discuss what was happening with the cats and had some stories about his own cats to share at the same time. Unfortunately there don't seem to be many options where I live now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I really lucked out. He never once looked at his watch. He even took his phone out and showed me pictures of his cats - and his dog (because I mentioned that I love Rotties). Cleo was really good with him, even though she's not used to being around men. It probably helped that the same morning as her appointment, a guy was in my place for about two hours working on some house stuff for me. She and Cali hung out watching him the whole time. Charlee was safely under my covers.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad you found a good new vet. I hope it was just a check-up or similar, and that Cleo is in good health!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad to hear some good news! Reasonably priced,competent,nice personality... 

The clinic I go to is run by an elderly man who long ago became concerned over the prices other vets were charging,SO...he stayed in business! It seems this guy might have the same philosophy! 

By the BEACH? Sounds way radical,dude! ette.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

We use a cat only clinic, too. It is very comforting for my cats and I both. I had some poor experiences which pushed me to find a feline specific doctor, and though it's a pain to get to (45 ugly drive), it's worth it.

Our prior vet who dealt with all animals, large and small, retired.  She was great.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

45 minute drive, I meant.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ahhh, isn't it a good sign that a vet is a vegetarian? 

I love the idea of separate waiting rooms for dogs and cats! What a concept. Is there a vet that dispenses tranquilizers for the humans?


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

The Vet I go to does both dogs and cats, I would say about equally. Probably a few more dogs, but every time I go there, I see both dogs and cats going in to get treated. They are all great with my cats and don't assume just because they have their claws they are going to get clawed to death like some people think. I love the way they handle my animals and always seem very happy to see them. Although, my cats all do very well with shots and check ups, I make sure of that by handling them in ways that the vet would on a regular basis. 

We have one cat specific vet in the area, and I have heard really terrible things about them, over priced, under staffed and snooty, like I know all and you know nothing, not my kind of vet.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

October said:


> Is there a vet that dispenses tranquilizers for the humans?


That's certainly what I need. I'm a mess when one of them gets sick. :?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

3gatos said:


> We have one cat specific vet in the area, and I have heard really terrible things about them, over priced, under staffed and snooty, like I know all and you know nothing, not my kind of vet.


Doesn't sound like situation at all.


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

Petey's new vet had 9 cats till 2 died just recently of old age. All the girls in the office have 3 or more each. They treat dogs and cats. Vets assistant has 3 cats and 2 dogs. They were all great. My son found them, because he has a friend who works there. I owe him a big meow for that.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Doesn't sound like *MY* situation at all.



typos


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

GhostTown said:


> That's certainly what I need. I'm a mess when one of them gets sick. :?


I hear you. I'm a nervous, uptight mess when we go to the vet, even when it's something routine like getting a rabies shot. I know how much Murphy hates it, so I hate it, we're both nervous, and the cycle continues.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My vet has 12 cats. She seemed embarassed to admit that


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The vet that's great with Margaux - which is really, really, hard - gave me some homegrown catnip to give my kitties. I had to laugh, because it really looked just like pot.  

I would go to a clinic that treated both cats and dogs - I did for a long time - if there was a vet there that I particularly liked. But since I found the cats only place right away, and the vet deals well with Margaux, I'm definitely sticking with them. Margaux _screams_ in a way I've never heard a cat scream when we go to the vet. I always feel terrible for the kitty moms and dads who are waiting with their cats. Their kitties must be absolutely terrified by the time it's their turn.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo got a cute card in the mail yesterday from my vet, welcoming her to the family.

She threw up the pill I gave her (some time later, too late to save the pill), so they're replacing it, no charge.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

How would you describe his clinic? Hi-tech? Homely? Gauche?


----------

